# vents for the Shields



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

These vents were a pain in the ass to get to the roof level of the aaa arena. we were very close to going over the max vent length run.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Good boy. Now put that camera away and get to work.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

nice view


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Are those concentric?


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

ya they are all had to be pitched for any condensation


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

irishplumber29 said:


> ya they are all had to be pitched for any condensation


What is the distance requirement of seperation for multiple termination points?

I can't get away with that on mulit tankless concentric termination installations. I believe it's either 3' or 5'. How is your intake make up air, not being contaminated by an adjacent vent exhaust?


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Tankless said:


> What is the distance requirement of seperation for multiple termination points?
> 
> I can't get away with that on mulit tankless concentric termination installations. I believe it's either 3' or 5'. How is your intake make up air, not being contaminated by an adjacent vent exhaust?


Is it the Rinnia that are approved for closer terminations.
Westcoast plumber just had a goround with this on the install he posted pictures of.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

drtyhands said:


> Is it the Rinnia that are approved for closer terminations.
> Westcoast plumber just had a goround with this on the install he posted pictures of.


Thats correct according to Rinnai, the vent terminals at the same level just need to be at least 12" apart.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

12" horizontal sep and 60" verticle for a horizontal termination. For verticle termination it's 5' or more. This is for Noritz but I have a feeling it's really a NFGC rule. I am not familiar with the kind of heaters he put in.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Thats correct according to Rinnai, the vent terminals at the same level just need to be at least 12" apart.


 
I just don't see how that can be legal....But maybe the fan speed for cfh rating has something to do with it, but to me it looks wrong.


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

everything is legal, and yes 12" CENTER TO CENTER


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm not one to nit pick...really I'm not. I post up all kinds of jobs and I get everything from "great job" to "well...hu hu ...I would have dun it dis way". The only reason I even commented on this, is because I have had issues with this aspect of these kinds of jobs. I was responsible for getting this page re-worked and posted in new printed manuals and online. On the job I had in question I was down to bare minimums and I was grilling Noritz on what they came back to me with as far as distances. I couldn't get them to allow 12" center to center.

As for your job, you're a big boy, I assume you know the rules, you don't need me questioning if that is really 12" center to center. I was just interested in this topic as it has caused me grief.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Aren't these vents on the Lochinvar boilers?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Tankless said:


> 12" horizontal sep and 60" verticle for a horizontal termination. For verticle termination it's 5' or more. This is for Noritz but I have a feeling it's really a NFGC rule. I am not familiar with the kind of heaters he put in.


 Same for Rinnai, 12" horizontal 60" vertical. On the multiple installs I have the heaters where spaced out more than 12" apart so my vents where spaced out more so as well. So I have never ran into this problem.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

It was my understanding that multiple vent terminations on the Lochinvar the minimum distance between vents was 12" from edge of one to the center of the next outlet not center to center

​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

irishplumber29 said:


> everything is legal, and yes 12" CENTER TO CENTER


 
No no no...... Where's my rolled up newspaper? 

This is the shield installation manual.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Matt said:


> No no no...... Where's my rolled up newspaper?
> 
> This is the shield installation manual.


 
Thanks Matt....I couldn't get the page to post on my response


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

luv2plumb said:


> Thanks Matt....I couldn't get the page to post on my response


As you see from the lines. It is 12" minimum BETWEEN the pipes..

If I was guessing from the original photo. I would say the outer ones are 12" centers and the middle 2 are about 10" centers.....


Obviously, he is going to have to go back with a tape measure and a camera.


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

Matt said:


> As you see from the lines. It is 12" minimum BETWEEN the pipes..
> 
> If I was guessing from the original photo. I would say the outer ones are 12" centers and the middle 2 are about 10" centers.....
> 
> ...


WOW, you guys are way to serious, ill have the engineer and inspector meet me up there today ok


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

irishplumber29 said:


> WOW, you guys are way to serious, ill have the engineer and inspector meet me up there today ok


Damn Straight We're Serious...

Let That Be A Lesson To Ya! :laughing:


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

i just meet them up there, they said " those people on that site are nuts"


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Yup. Don't let the instructions or that pesky code be a hindrance....


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

why am i getting the impression you dont think they are within the requirements, i could be wrong


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

irishplumber29 said:


> why am i getting the impression you dont think they are within the requirements, i could be wrong


Hold up the tape measure... And we'll see...

Pics or, it didn't happen....:whistling2:


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Hold up the tape measure... And we'll see...
> 
> Pics or, it didn't happen....:whistling2:


im not even sure what we are questioning anymore, but they are at least 12" from center of vent to vent:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

irishplumber29 said:


> im not even sure what we are questioning anymore, but they are at least 12" from center of vent to vent:thumbsup:


Read the instructions. I posted them here or, you could find the set you tossed over your shoulder when un-crating the units.:whistling2:

Minimum 12" *BETWEEN* the pipes. *NOT* center to center.

We question everything on this forum. We even question the fact that we question everything.

I would wager the middle 2 terminations are not even 12" centers. No way. 

I hope I have made my point clear. :blink:


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

i get what your saying, hey but at least the are level............maybe


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Just to clue you in. Any time work pics are posted problems will be found. Violations will be shouted from the rooftops. :laughing:

As far as being level. I need a photo of said terminations with an independently certified level across the top of them..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Matt said:


> As far as being level. I need a photo of said terminations with an independently certified level across the top of them..


One of these would be sufficient for a level....


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

Matt said:


> Just to clue you in. Any time work pics are posted problems will be found. Violations will be shouted from the rooftops. :laughing:
> 
> As far as being level. I need a photo of said terminations with an independently certified level across the top of them..


thanks for explaining how this site works again, not being sarcastic.
its cool to know that a site like this actually exsists and manages it rules and regs.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

irishplumber29 said:


> thanks for explaining how this site works again, not being sarcastic.
> its cool to know that a site like this actually exsists and manages it rules and regs.


It took you 10 minutes to figure that out, it took me 2 years. I will say this....if you are working on a job and are taking pics that you know you're gonna post up on here, I'd bet you my last 10 bucks that the job will get done better than it would had you not....that's a fact jack!! If not, expect to get it from all ends. While this may be a drag to some, those of us who enjoy pushing ourselves and our abilities will benefit in some way or another. I still say your out of compliance, but I just looked out my window....I couldn't see a damn thing:laughing:


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

you sound like a good man, and your right i always work like there is someone over my shoulder. good stuff


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

irishplumber29 said:


> you sound like a good man, and your right i always work like there is someone over my shoulder. good stuff


 
Its not that you need to work like someone is over your shoulder but you need to CYA. You never know when someone will come behind you and scrutinize every bit of your job.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> One of these would be sufficient for a level....



Wait a second, are those NASA certified red?:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Wait a second, are those NASA certified red?:thumbup:


Close!

+- .0005" per foot....:laughing:


----------

